# My two new bettas from aquabid



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, I got my two bettas from thailand last week! I absolutely love them!!! First one has no name, second betta is "Gem"​


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

They are both beautiful! I love them both 
Gem is so precious!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (May 30, 2010)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you! I love gem he's my fav! He's got his own 5 gallon tank to himself


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

gorgeous fishies! Gem looks like he's made of silk or some other fabric. I've never seen such colorful fish than those I see here!


----------



## Yvette (Sep 27, 2010)

Name the first one popsicle because he looks like the firecracker popsicle.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful bettas! Must have been some of the best on Aquabid!:-D


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, the first one should be named "Merri", like A"merri"ca because of his colors xD their wonderful :333


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

they're fantastic are you going to breed them? If you do the only thing I would breed out is the topline. Otherwise they are gorgeos because I kinda see a spoon head as they call it on bettas4all like I said they are beutiful though!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

both gorgeous. i *really *like your second guy tho!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yvette said:


> Name the first one popsicle because he looks like the firecracker popsicle.


Thanks! thats actually really cute!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Haha, the first one should be named "Merri", like A"merri"ca because of his colors xD their wonderful :333


I really like that name suggestion too!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Ethan said:


> they're fantastic are you going to breed them? If you do the only thing I would breed out is the topline. Otherwise they are gorgeos because I kinda see a spoon head as they call it on bettas4all like I said they are beutiful though!!!


No, I dont breed my bettas, they are just pets.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

small fry said:


> Beautiful bettas! Must have been some of the best on Aquabid!:-D


Thank you but there are so many nice ones on aquabid! sometimes its hard not to buy all of them but its really expensive to ship so i have to say no! lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

AGAIN!!!!:shock:!! lol You really have a thing for HM's and HMDT's don't you?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm dthm not so much. I have only had a few. Halfmoons yes they are my favourite tail type.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd name the first one 'Feather Duster' hahaha

or to be cute... 'Feather'


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! Is your betta count now 44?


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Their pretty, I like the DoubleTail.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Hmmm dthm not so much. I have only had a few. Halfmoons yes they are my favourite tail type.


I love CT's they are my fav but i wish to have a HM someday because i never seen one before


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautiful! I am so jealous


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Fermin said:


> Gorgeous! Is your betta count now 44?


haha I actually have to recount because I lost a couple but I also bought a couple more..Im thinking I'm around 45-46 now. Probably going add to that tonight, I am going to my local fish store to see the new bettas they got in, apparently 100-200 came in, LOL im in trouble! thats all i gotta say hahaha


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow! What stunning boys you won! Over 40 bettas?! I am way jealous


----------

